# slowest saturday everrr



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

man been out for a while now
tonight is cricketssss


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Slow in Louisville too. I think everyone had their fun last night.


----------



## xl HeiZ lx (Oct 25, 2014)

Same here in Baltimore. This city went HAF (hard as ****) last night, I've never seen Baltimore as out of control as I did last night. I'm going to start a new post and get people to share their Halloween stories, I know I have quite a few hahahaha


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It was so slow, that if I had known this up front I would have stayed home. If it wasn't for the false carrot of the guarantee I might have. But Friday was good enough that the guarantee was not going to kick in anyway, so I am sure Saturday was a below minimum wage night.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Same here. I worked for 7hrs and made $50 but Halloween was a zoo. I think they should still pay us the guarantee since they dragged us out. It will teach them not to get our hopes up for nothing. What a waste of time!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Just need to wait a cpl weeks til drivers give up or get fired...they'll do a similar hiring spree prior to NYE


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Goober said:


> Just need to wait a cpl weeks til drivers give up or get fired...they'll do a similar hiring spree prior to NYE


I just hope their servers can handle NYE. Hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Another 9x surge during NYE? I bet you people right now that customers have learned their lesson.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Same here. Very slim pickings.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Another 9x surge during NYE? I bet you people right now that customers have learned their lesson.


Yeah right...Drove Uber last NYE....didn't save anyone from this Halloween. Uber isn't even close to total market penetration, it will gain customers for years (if it continues to retain majority of client base).


----------



## MRJack (Sep 26, 2014)

Boise, ID is a brand new market and I ran for the entire guarantee time and hit my gross of around $260.. Guess the guarantee means nothing if you exceed it right?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Yahp


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MRJack said:


> Boise, ID is a brand new market and I ran for the entire guarantee time and hit my gross of around $260.. Guess the guarantee means nothing if you exceed it right?


The guarantee means that you may or may not receive what they promise if you fail to match the specified amount with actual fares. Count yourself very, very lucky that you did exceed the guarantee and will not have to go through the mind-numbing frustration of having to deal with driver support to insist that they pay you.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Phoenix area sucked too- I figured, people are all partied out from FRI Halloween bashes, as I was busy driving Friday. Last nite, I sat without a ping for almost an hour, and did a few short trips when the ASU game got out, went to downtown area, again more short fares that didnt pay much, and I just went home. Disappointing!! But I only worked 3 hours and used a little bit of gas so it wasnt too damaging.



KrisThuy said:


> man been out for a while now
> tonight is cricketssss


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

how does the pay guarantee work in the end, will I only see it get reflected once statements are processed on Monday? I'm presuming it's an automatic process.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Did 545 in 6 hours after using a small localized emp to knock out other non sheilded iPhone 4's


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Very slow in MKE. I gave up before ay light savings time ended. I was exhausted from driving the night before and I was not looking forward of having to wait an extra hour for bar time. Plus, people are going to be extra sloppy drunk due to the extra hour of drinking, so I was in no mood to put up with those folks and the possible throw up.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for quitting and enriching your fellow man.


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

Goober said:


> Yeah right...Drove Uber last NYE....didn't save anyone from this Halloween. Uber isn't even close to total market penetration, it will gain customers for years (if it continues to retain majority of client base).


I agree they will grow for years.


----------



## uberalice (Oct 22, 2014)

Dallas was slow too, out for 5 hours only got 4 riders ( two being min fare ) was out from 9 to 2. we were under the the $25 hour guarantee, but I'm not keeping my hopes up for that.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber is like a car delearship with 1 at that price.

Someone made 25 an hour because at least one person logged in just long enough to get a 25 dollar ride, I promise you that.

Or they just lied because holding all the data makes them invincible.


----------



## Boots the Cat (Nov 1, 2014)

ditto in RI Saturday...very slow


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

forkedover said:


> Did 545 in 6 hours after using a small localized emp to knock out other non sheilded iPhone 4's


Really???


----------



## iumichael (Sep 3, 2014)

Bloomington, IN was insane Friday night, but dead on Saturday as well. Actually, really freaking weird on Saturday. Dead until 1am (usually picks up around 10pm), but at 1am it surged to 5.1x briefly. I was able to catch a 4.6x and a 4.0x that were both less than a mile, but within 15-20 minutes it was back to normal pricing. On Friday, surge maxed at 3.8x but stayed there for hours. Baffles me how surge could have went higher on Saturday than on Friday.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

iumichael said:


> Bloomington, IN was insane Friday night, but dead on Saturday as well. Actually, really freaking weird on Saturday. Dead until 1am (usually picks up around 10pm), but at 1am it surged to 5.1x briefly. I was able to catch a 4.6x and a 4.0x that were both less than a mile, but within 15-20 minutes it was back to normal pricing. On Friday, surge maxed at 3.8x but stayed there for hours. Baffles me how surge could have went higher on Saturday than on Friday.


Probably because all the drivers were counting on the 10x surge we had in Raleigh. Saturday was strange for me accepted 15 out of 16 and had 6 cancels. Still made a respectable $172.40 after incentives and 9 trips.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

man i should have remembered the guarantee, i did not even try to do the guarantee hmmm so spmething


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Goober said:


> Really???


yeah minus the emp blast and the resulting total loss of access to pornography that would have thrown our world into chaos


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

forkedover said:


> yeah minus the emp blast and the resulting total loss of access to pornography that would have thrown our world into chaos


lol...sounded like a great idea, I didn't know what was out there. Then I reasoned that the passengers wouldn't be able to request you either, lol.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Toronto same crickets on Saturday night. Did a pickup outside my house all the way in the city. A few small fares downtown and a long ride home at 1:30 AM. Decided to call it quits and take the minimum. Would have stayed home and gone out Sunday early morning to late afternoon. It was busy then.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Goober said:


> lol...sounded like a great idea, I didn't know what was out there. Then I reasoned that the passengers wouldn't be able to request you either, lol.


I don't take passengers that are too cheap to buy the iPhone 6 which has KGB tested emp proof porn delivery systems in triplicate.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

Too bad those crickets don't have an smartphone and the Uber app...if they did imagine the money we would make


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

MRJack said:


> Boise, ID is a brand new market and I ran for the entire guarantee time and hit my gross of around $260.. Guess the guarantee means nothing if you exceed it right?


Hi, I'm trying to start a Boise group in the 'cities' forum. If we get three user on the three they will add it.


----------

